

Robotic satellite gas attendant poised for space test - rmason
http://www.space.com/12244-shuttle-atlantis-robotic-refueling-experment.html

======
rmason
The Canadian built set of robotic arms known as Dextre will be tested to see
if it can refuel satellites in space extending their active lifetimes.

